# tv Samsung de 32 pulgadas sin salida de audio



## mariosp (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola, me compre un tv Samsung y no trajo yack 3.5 es donde se conectan los audífonos y también los parlantes2.1 que tengo, sólo trajo 2 entradas HDMIy los plugs para conectar DVD rojo,blanco,amarillo dicen in. Lo que quiero saber es si existe algún dispositivo que me haga la función de Out para conectar los parlantes espero su colaboración


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2013)

Si solo trae ENTRADAS Hdmi y RCA , entonces la única solución (me ha pasado) es abrirlo y tomar señal desde los parlantes 

Ojo que en éste caso se pierde la garantía !


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jun 4, 2013)

MARIOSP:  yengo un problema similar compre un samsung 32 led y este si tiene salida plug y conecte los 2.1 pero resulta que el control con esta salida ya no maneja el suir y bajar el bolumen y no quiero andar cargando 2 controles  ; yo abri el tv y tome el audio de los parlantes y lo redireccione al 2.1 y suena horrible y con cierto bolumen se apaga por que se activa la proteccion. bueno busque  y resulta que traen de fabrica un amplificador clase d 5+5w y no se puede asi por que si anular el parlante y mandarlo al 2.1 yo estoy en busca de una solucion capas entre los dos lo podemos yegar a buen puerto....saludos


----------



## nachoti (Jun 4, 2013)

También tuve ese problema con mi televisor LG, lo abrí y tome la señal que va a los parlantes y lo hice con un conector hembra de 3,5 que tiene internamente un conmutador que te permite desconectar los parlantes al introducir el conector que va al 2.1, igualmente lleva un par de resistencias de 100 ohms para evitar que llegue un nivel muy alto de señal al sistema 2.1

Espero sirva esta info, éxitos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2013)

Hay que poner un inductor que reemplace al parlante , además de un divisor de tensión.

Se pueden utilizar como transformadores de aislación los  de 600/600 que son unos amarillos de los viejos modems

Saludos !


----------



## mariosp (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola a todos.
La única solución que me dan es abrir el tv no hay algún circuito que me permita invertir la entrada de audio a salida ya que lo que quiero es conectar los parlantes.
Utilizando un conector doble rca a yack 3.5 y conectarloal rca rojo y blanco y el yack alos parlantes será que funciona.no quiero destapar el tv es nuevo y esta en garantía



Hola dos metros como es eso de poner un inductor no entiendo me podrías explicar mejor y si esto implica abrir el tv


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2013)

mariosp dijo:


> no hay algún circuito que me permita invertir la entrada de audio a salida


 
[HUMOR ON] Si vos me explicás como convierto una salida de dinero en entrada de dinero    [HUMOR OFF]

Si no dispone de salidas , pues no hay remedio.

Lo del inductor = bobina , sería para reemplazar el parlante en un clase D , igual habría que  quitarle la tapa .

Philips tiene unos 57' que solo tienen una *salida digital* , compatibles practicamente solo con su "bafle chato alargado" que costaba algo de 6.000 pesos (600 dólares)


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jun 4, 2013)

DOSMETROS:  si si podrias detallar lo del inductor me interesa... MARIOSP: mi tv no tiene ni un mes y ya l destripe y corte un par de cables le ise un par de hoyos y  puse un par de fichas tipo rca rojo y blanco confio en que nunca voy a nececitar  la garantia jajajaja


----------



## mariosp (Jun 4, 2013)

bueno muchas gracias pero no me arriesgare a destapar el tv. Ya que perdería la garantía si alguien tiene otra solución que no implique destapar el tv con mucho gusto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2013)

Dos microfonos electret pegaditos a los parlantes , por afuera . . .


----------

